# Got my new Camcorder...



## dmc (Nov 5, 2007)

Canon HV20..   

Going to do some HD filming this winter..  the helmet cams out there don't offer HD but i can do DV mode...    The HD is amazing..  Was taking vids of the stream..  looks super professional...  psyched...

Now i have to wait for blu-ray and hd dvd recorders to come down in price...


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

dmc said:


> Canon HV20..
> 
> Going to do some HD filming this winter..  the helmet cams out there don't offer HD but i can do DV mode...    The HD is amazing..  Was taking vids of the stream..  looks super professional...  psyched...
> 
> Now i have to wait for blu-ray and hd dvd recorders to come down in price...



Sweet! Certainly not HD, but I plan to bring our Canon DC10 out which would be a big upgrade from the A700 point and shoot video mode.


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice... We'll have some good vid from the Hunter day...
My next task is to figure out how to get the video onto my PC...  So far my laptop doesn't want to play...  Going to check out a friends Mac and see how it works...
Also need to try out different video software...


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

dmc said:


> Nice... We'll have some good vid from the Hunter day...



Indeed. The big turns on Hellgate, Minya and East Side are awesome spots to shoot vid.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2007)

dmc said:


> Nice... We'll have some good vid from the Hunter day...
> My next task is to figure out how to get the video onto my PC...  So far my laptop doesn't want to play...  Going to check out a friends Mac and see how it works...
> Also need to try out different video software...



You might want to check out this thread if you haven't already, there are a few video editor suggestions in there:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/11446-suggestions-decent-video-editing-software.html



Greg said:


> Indeed. The big turns on Hellgate, Minya and East Side are awesome spots to shoot vid.



Agreed, great spots to shoot video and or pics.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Agreed, great spots to shoot video and or pics.



You shoot video? Funny. I don't recall watching any of your vids...



:razz::razz:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> You shoot video? Funny. I don't recall watching any of your vids...
> 
> 
> 
> :razz::razz:



FU...




:roll:


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You might want to check out this thread if you haven't already, there are a few video editor suggestions in there:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/11446-suggestions-decent-video-editing-software.html



No info on HD editing...  Need something that works with HD..   If i get a Mac then it's a non-issue - I'll get it with FinalCut HD preloaded..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2007)

dmc said:


> No info on HD editing...  Need something that works with HD..   If i get a Mac then it's a non-issue - I'll get it with FinalCut HD preloaded..



Good point, I didn't really read through it again.  I thought Yardsale Dad mentioned that he was doing some HD stuff in that thread though.  Maybe I'm thinking of a different thread though..


EDIT: I just checked and Sony Vegas, which was recommended in the above thread, has HD capability in it's Platinum version.  The Pro version adds the capability to burn Blu-ray disks.  I used to trail version of Vegas to make a movie or two last year and was really impressed with it, but then again I don't know anything about movie making..


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> FU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You left yourself wide open for that one...


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Good point, I didn't really read through it again.  I thought Yardsale Dad mentioned that he was doing some HD stuff in that thread though.  Maybe I'm thinking of a different thread though..
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just checked and Sony Vegas, which was recommended in the above thread, has HD capability in it's Platinum version.  The Pro version adds the capability to burn Blu-ray disks.  I used to trail version of Vegas to make a movie or two last year and was really impressed with it, but then again I don't know anything about movie making..



Cool - I'll check it out...


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 5, 2007)

I use Vegas Movie Studio Platinum for editing Sony HDV footage, and it rocks. Here is a thread by other HV20 owners who compare it with other editors out there.

http://www.hv20.com/archive/index.php?t-1538.html


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, great spots to shoot video and or pics.
> ...


 

I actually do have him on tape with a camcorder in hand. It did look like he was filming. But, I'm starting to think that perhaps he forgot to pop a tape in :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I actually do have him on tape with a camcorder in hand. It did look like he was filming. But, I'm starting to think that perhaps he forgot to pop a tape in :dunce:



I think I know exactly what you're talking about and FYI that clip was posted months ago in one of the Hunter vids... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I think I know exactly what you're talking about and FYI that clip was posted months ago in one of the Hunter vids... :roll:


 
:lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol:


----------

